# I would.like to apologize to all the goats....



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

... that I ever used alcohol to clean their wounds. I cut my self in some chain link so I figured oh ill wash it out with alcohol. Bad idea. I now realize that when I was a little kid and got hurt I was not over reacting when it stung.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

But it helps dosent it?

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

I know your pain. I remember my dad making me put salt in my wounds when I was younger and recently I thought, gee I was such a baby back then, I'll go ahead and put some on my dirty rope burn "to help it heal". BIG. MISTAKE. I swear, sometimes my brain takes a walk around the park.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

goatgirl132 said:


> But it helps dosent it?
> 
> show goat/lamb equipment
> www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


Yes but I'm not too sure its worth it haha... I'm such a baby when it comes to pain


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Its worth it!!!

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Maybe but it didn't seem like it when it was burning. I feel bad for my poor wether that had the dog bite... he got it five days straight


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

I've always used hydrogen peroxide on my wounds..it stings quite a bit less than straight alcohol.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

We are out of peroxide or I would use it instead


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

My heart goes out to you in that case.  Alcohol stings like the dickens.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

My mom told me to stop cleaning with alcohol, as it will destroy good tissue as well. My dad still uses it. Me? I wash with water and call it a day :laugh:


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Hibiclens is very good to clean wounds with


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I usually just rinse with water too but this cut was really deep so I thought I should clean it out really good. 

What is that??


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Dani-1995 said:


> I usually just rinse with water too but this cut was really deep so I thought I should clean it out really good.
> 
> What is that??


It's an antiseptic/antibacterial scrub(chlorhexadine).....it is sold OTC now but it used to be prescription only.....it's used pre-surgery for cleaning the skin and is long acting as well....Walmart sells it and it's in the pharmacy section....it's a little pricey but very worth it.....I LOVE it!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> I usually just rinse with water too but this cut was really deep so I thought I should clean it out really good.
> 
> What is that??


So , basically you cleaned out the wound and your lungs very well


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

ThreeHavens said:


> My mom told me to stop cleaning with alcohol, as it will destroy good tissue as well. My dad still uses it. Me? I wash with water and call it a day :laugh:


:slapfloor::slapfloor::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ROFL Laura! Your too much!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Right back at ya cupcake !


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

why thank you! 

Lol!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

But noooo , thank youuuu , lol
I need to go to bed ,lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ROFL...

I'm in bed.. I just need to put my iPod down lol!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

LOL Waffle. Love people with a good spirit like you.  Wait, is it weird to love people when you can't even see them or actually speak to them? Ahh, oh well. Just take this as a compliment.  I am calling you cupcake from now on. LOL! No, wait.... I am going to call everyone I talk to Waffle. Starting this minute, I am literally going to call everyone Waffle. Lol this will be fun. *evil laugh*

About the cut, I cut myself once about 1/4-1/2 an inch deep once. I smothered it with honey, butterflied it and went on with busyness. Honey works wonders. I suggest using honey instead of any chemically product out there.

*Sorry, had to edit Laura's username to Waffle.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> LOL Laura. Love people with a good spirit like you.  Wait, is it weird to love people when you can't even see them or actually speak to them? Ahh, oh well. Just take this as a compliment.  I am calling you cupcake from now on. LOL! No, wait.... I am going to call everyone I talk to Waffle. Starting tomorrow, I am literally going to call everyone Waffle. Lol this will be fun. *evil laugh*


ROFL! Waffle lol!
:slapfloor: :ROFL:

She calls me cookie too.. I think Laura has a sweet tooth! ROFL!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok , nighty night waffle :cheers:


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

So, Joy,*hrm*, Waffle, you are basically ROBL. Rolling-On-Bed-Laughing. Am I right? Huh? HUH?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Ok , nighty night waffle :cheers:


LOL!



OwnedByTheGoats said:


> So, Joy,*hrm*, Waffle, you are basically ROBL. Rolling-On-Bed-Laughing. Am I right? Huh? HUH?


Haha! Very nice! And yes  y'all keep me laughing all the time! Lol!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> Ok , nighty night waffle :cheers:


Mighty Night cupcake. Waiit, no. Waffle. (looking for waffle icon)... do do do.... where is it. WHERE is the waffle icon.  Oh. No. First they take away the bacon icon (there was one, riiighhhhttt?) then the waffle. 

I need some sleep. Got to hunt darn raccoons. Zebras. Ugh.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:chin::think::snow::angel2::wave: goodnight


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ROFL OBTG! 

I'll find you a waffle icon! 

Ahh no you can't go to bed! I need someone to talk to! (I had Mtn. Dew and can't sleep  )


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I'll stay up for like 10 more minutes. Believe it or not I have a personal bedtime.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Here ya go! 

Lol! I was just playin' with ya  you don't have to stay up  I will just constantly check my email (like I have been lol) and wait for a few people to email me back at 12 in the morning


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f219/my-first-freshener-had-quads-146718/#post1396753

Look at my post... I couldn't help it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha!!! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Couple sandwiches short of a picnic that one huh :crazy:
Kidding folks :dance:


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh goodness you guys are hilarious! 

Trickyroo, I'm pretty sure I cleaned out my lungs too... Just a little bit!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL Laura :laugh: 


Haha!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Laura you're such a hoot!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You has to have a sense of humor in this life


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Only so you can be able to say....

"HAHA! Oh my, that's hilarious! Me doe is pregnant and my buck is loose!!! This is great, so funny."

Right everybody?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:scratch::?:shrug:


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Whaaaaat?


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Curious said:


> I've always used hydrogen peroxide on my wounds..it stings quite a bit less than straight alcohol.


Please give this a read..... Alcohol is much better than peroxide.

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/06/19/health/19real.html?_r=0

According to most studies of its effectiveness, not really. Parents and school nurses might insist otherwise, but researchers have found that hydrogen peroxide has little ability to reduce bacteria in wounds and can actually inflame healthy skin cells that surround a cut or a scrape, increasing the amount of time wounds take to heal.


----------



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> LOL Waffle. Love people with a good spirit like you.  Wait, is it weird to love people when you can't even see them or actually speak to them? Ahh, oh well. Just take this as a compliment.  I am calling you cupcake from now on. LOL! No, wait.... I am going to call everyone I talk to Waffle. Starting this minute, I am literally going to call everyone Waffle. Lol this will be fun. *evil laugh*
> 
> About the cut, I cut myself once about 1/4-1/2 an inch deep once. I smothered it with honey, butterflied it and went on with busyness. Honey works wonders. I suggest using honey instead of any chemically product out there.
> 
> *Sorry, had to edit Laura's username to Waffle.


How cool is that, someone else knows the honey secret :leap:!! I recently cut the back of my hand VERY deeply. I slathered it in honey, butterflied it and wrapped it. I have the most beautiful scar. I'll bet a doctor couldn't have done such a pretty job. I have used honey so many times for cuts on us and the critters. Once my daughter cut the inside of her mouth pretty bad. There aren't any medicines I know of that you can ingest...except honey that is . 
It stops bleeding virtually instantly and his has antiseptic
anesthetic properties. Awesome stuff!!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes,honey has lots uses , we used to have honey bees ! Unfortunately a sickness or something wiped out all our hives 
We plan on starting up more hives in the future.
Can't believe how much honey is in the stores !
I used to visit upstate NY a lot when I was younger and always used to see signs when driving through the small towns "local honey for sale".
I would giggle at that sign every time I saw it , lolol


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

serenityfarmnm said:


> Please give this a read..... Alcohol is much better than peroxide.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2007/06/19/health/19real.html?_r=0
> 
> According to most studies of its effectiveness, not really. Parents and school nurses might insist otherwise, but researchers have found that hydrogen peroxide has little ability to reduce bacteria in wounds and can actually inflame healthy skin cells that surround a cut or a scrape, increasing the amount of time wounds take to heal.


Could you show me the studies? I saw a few that say that it doesn't help or hinder, but all of the studies I tried to pull up that said it was harmful wouldn't work, they just came up as blank or problem loading.

I'm not trying to derail the thread..just interested in whether I should change how I clean wounds! 

**I should add that the NYT didn't provide any links to the studies that I saw**


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Diluted iodine is best for wounds, rubbing alcohol burns badly and peroxide shouldn't be used for deep wounds.

Poor goaties Ouch.


----------

